# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Paint & tips for painting for Eaves Sheeting

## JB1

Owner building and while the scaffolding is up there I may as paint the top storey eaves myself. 
Polystrene cladding not yet installed, just the eaves/fascias.  
What paint do people recommend for painting new Eaves Sheeting? 
Wattyl Solargard? 
White a good colour, or should I go for a light tint? 
Matt or Low sheen? 
2 coats sufficient? 
Also any tips for painting the cement sheets to avoid the dark colorbond fascia? 
Cut in with brush near the facsias and then roll? or just exclusively roll? 
Rather than post a new thread, I tried to reply to an old thread but couldn't do it. http://www.renovateforum.com/f207/wh...r-eaves-76116/

----------


## beer is good

I am in Perth (sunshine capital of the world) and I am very impressed with Wattyl SolaGuard. It stands up to the sun without fading and it doesn't split and peel off. I would use 2 coats , preferably three.

----------


## JB1

Great to know, thanks 
I'll see if I have time for three coats. 
It doesn't get any direct sunlight anyway.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## Pulse

You don't need three coats when there is no uv exposure, washable acrylic with reasonable gloss level is all that is required, anti mould additive can also help but second storey should have pretty good ventilation 
Cheers
pulse

----------


## goldie1

New fc sheet is usually dusty. I would give it a wash first. Cut in the edges with a brush then roll the rest. Exterier acrylic like solagard or weathershield is fine.

----------


## JB1

The eave sheeting is up already, so a hit hard to wash, maybe a brush with a broom will do. 
Thanks for the tip. 
Would semi gloss paint look ok or odd?  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## Pulse

Semigloss is good = washable

----------


## woodchip

Gday,
Usually I paint the sheets, laid out on timber on saw horses, 2x coats before installation, its quick & easy.
Then you need only to give a couple of coats with a roller over the nails, no need to cut in with a brush at all! 
In your case you should be able to get away with a good brushing to remove any dust, a cheaper exterior paint ie Taubmans or british Paints would imho be more than sufficient, considering as you say they dont get any direct sun anyway, I go fo Low sheen self-tinted with just a very tiny minute amount of wall colour tint or fascia colour tint to lessen the stark appearance of white paint.
cheers

----------


## JB1

Painted the top storey eaves with Wattyl Solagard low sheen white (non tinted) today, 9 degrees. 
Brushed it with a broom before painting it with a roller/brush. 
Very nice finish, touch dry very quickly even with me freezing my nads off with the rain/wind up on the scaffold. 
Although I expected the cement sheeting to suck in the paint, there was no way I was getting 12-16sqm of coverage per litre as advertised, more like 5sqm!!!  
All in all a good product, but doesn't get anywhere near the coverage advertised, even on the second coat. 
Lucky I bought extra.. 4L @ $50 on special. 
Especially as the bottom eaves are against brick, I'll save myself the hassle and will paint the eave sheets before they are installed.            
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## goldie1

First couple of coats on fc really sucks up the paint. I use 10m2 to the litre as  an average for most paints. 
Its always much cheaper to buy large tins.

----------


## JB1

> First couple of coats on fc really sucks up the paint. I use 10m2 to the litre as  an average for most paints. 
> Its always much cheaper to buy large tins.

  I agree with the sucking up of the paint, but was cheaper to buy smaller cans as it was on special. 
4L for $50 or 15L for $200. 
Plus I won't need all 15L so even more reason to buy the smaller cans.  
Normally you are correct re pricing.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## Impression

industry standard for eaves is pva (ie Ceiling Flat)
I use Solver Washable suede (exterior ratred) or Dulux weathersheild exterior Matt acrilyc for eaves 2 coats is fine 
If you use a low sheen or semi gloss  and they get wet from above (commonn problem from gutters overflowing) it will peel where a flat or matt will alow the water to soak through

----------


## JB1

Wish I knew that earlier re Matt. 
I think industry standard is very poor. 
Wouldn't flat ceiling paint go mould if exposed to moisture during winter/overflow? (At least in Melbourne)   
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------

